# Heftige Probleme mit Plasma

## deranonyme

Irgendwann hat sich bei mir ein Problem mit Plasma eingeschlichen. Folgender Sachstand:

Ich habe einen Standard User bei dem keine Probleme auftreten. Daneben gibt es eine zweiten User (tine). Wenn ich auf den umschalte oder ihn für das initiale Login verwende bleibe der Screen schwarz. Ich bekomme nur nach langer Zeit eine Meldung, dass keine Toolbar existiert. Das selbe tritt mit einem neu angelegten User auf. 

Was ich bisher getan habe. Das gesamte System neu kompiliert da ich den Verdacht hatte dass es durch den Kompilerwechsel auf Version 8 ein Problem geben könnte. 

Hier die hervorgehobenen Meldungen aus dem Log: 

Mär 07 14:23:04 franks at-spi-bus-launcher[2215]: SpiRegistry daemon is running with well-known name - org.a11y.atspi.Registry

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks klauncher[4569]: Connecting to deprecated signal QDBusConnectionInterface::serviceOwnerChanged(QString,QString,QString)

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4574]: Initializing  "kcm_mouse" :  "kcminit_mouse"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4574]: Initializing  "kcm_access" :  "kcminit_access"

.....

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kaccess[4579]: X server XKB extension major= 1  minor= 0

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks dbus-daemon[2205]: [session uid=1001 pid=2205] Successfully activated service 'org.kde.kglobalaccel'

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks ksmserver[4591]: Qt: Session management error: networkIdsList argument is NULL

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: org.kde.wacomtablet.common: d->name.isEmpty? true

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: org.kde.wacomtablet.common: d->name.isEmpty? true

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks ksmserver[4591]: Configuring Lock Action

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4574]: Initializing  "kcm_kgamma" :  "kcminit_kgamma"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: kf5.kded: found kded module "colord" by prepending 'kded_' to the library path, please fix your metadata.

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks ksmserver[4591]: org.kde.kf5.ksmserver: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/baloo_file.desktop" ("/usr/bin/baloo_file")

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Using XRANDR extension 1.3 or greater.

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks ksmserver[4591]: org.kde.kf5.ksmserver: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/krunner.desktop" ("/usr/bin/krunner")

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks ksmserver[4591]: org.kde.kf5.ksmserver: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/org.kde.plasmashell.desktop" ("/usr/bin/plasmashell")

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks ksmserver[4591]: org.kde.kf5.ksmserver: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/pam_kwallet_init.desktop" ("/lib64/libexec/pam_kwallet_init")

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks ksmserver[4591]: org.kde.kf5.ksmserver: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1.desktop" ("/usr/lib64/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-age>

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks baloo_file[4603]: KCatalog being used without a Q*Application instance. Some translations won't work

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks baloo_file[4603]: Failed to register via dbus. Another instance is running

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks ksmserver[4591]: Session path: "/org/freedesktop/login1/session/_34"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks ksmserver[4591]: org.kde.kf5.ksmserver: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/gmenudbusmenuproxy.desktop" ("/usr/bin/gmenudbusmenuproxy")

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks ksmserver[4591]: org.kde.kf5.ksmserver: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/pulseaudio.desktop" ("/usr/bin/start-pulseaudio-x11")

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks ksmserver[4591]: org.kde.kf5.ksmserver: Starting autostart service  "/etc/xdg/autostart/restore_kmix_volumes.desktop" ("/usr/bin/kmixctrl", "--restore")

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: print-manager.kded: unable to register service to dbus

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks pulseaudio[4632]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Compiled with DEPRECATED libsamplerate support!

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks pulseaudio[4632]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Stale PID file, overwriting.

..............

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kconf_update[4636]: "Missing \"Version=5\", file '/usr/share/kconf_update/okular.upd' will be skipped."

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: QDBusConnection: name 'org.kde.kglobalaccel' had owner '' but we thought it was ':1.123'

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: "/home/tine/.local/share/icc/." is not an ICC profile

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: created profile "icc-eb7df426af261b78b0cd96412c96af5a" "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/profiles/icc_eb7df426af261b78b0cd96412c96af5a_tine_1001"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: "/home/tine/.local/share/icc/.." is not an ICC profile

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1[4613]: New PolkitAgentListener  0x562908df9ea0

..................

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: created profile "icc-f8faef6dc2b7565ead6a1a7749c767ef" "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/profiles/icc_f8faef6dc2b7565ead6a1a7749c767ef_tine_1001"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks polkitd[479]: Registered Authentication Agent for unix-session:4 (system bus name :1.320 [/usr/lib64/libexec/polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1], object path /org/kde/PolicyKit1/Auth>

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kwin_x11[4601]: kwin_xkbcommon: XKB: couldn't find a Compose file for locale "de_DE.UTF8"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks polkit-kde-authentication-agent-1[4613]: Authentication agent result: true

.............

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[868]: Profile does not have any VCGT data, reseting

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks dbus-daemon[2205]: [session uid=1001 pid=2205] Activating service name='org.kde.KScreen' requested by ':1.119' (uid=1001 pid=4572 comm="kded5 [kdeinit5]                             >

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_72804031_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Output not found

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Output not found

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: 

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Adding device id "xrandr-EV2333W-72804031"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Output Hash "7d4c7437bf17cdf472731ea68dd0ed3c"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Output isLaptop false

.........

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Found EDID profile for device "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/profiles/icc_e2404ec7b53e1a2b394472b8503b81bc_frank_1000" "HDMI-0"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[868]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_tine_1001"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[868]: Output not found

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Found EDID profile for device "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/profiles/icc_93c615804a82fea6656b67cdcdf1c2ed_frank_1000" "HDMI-0"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks plasmashell[4607]: Aborting shell load: The activity manager daemon (kactivitymanagerd) is not running.

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks plasmashell[4607]: If this Plasma has been installed into a custom prefix, verify that its D-Bus services dir is known to the system for the daemon to be activatable.

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[868]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_tine_1001"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[868]: Output not found

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Found EDID profile for device "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/profiles/icc_ff9b93bef497b01df71d1a6655427531_frank_1000" "HDMI-0"

................

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: profileDefault "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/profiles/icc_f8faef6dc2b7565ead6a1a7749c767ef_tine_1001"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Default Profile Filename "/home/tine/.local/share/icc/ENC EV2333W 72804031_edid.icc"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks /hp-systray[4678]: hp-systray[4678]: error: Unable to lock /home/tine/.hplip/hp-systray.lock. Is hp-systray already running?

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Profile does not have any VCGT data, reseting

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks dbus-daemon[2205]: [session uid=1001 pid=2205] Activating service name='org.freedesktop.secrets' requested by ':1.138' (uid=1001 pid=4682 comm="/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.5/python>

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks org.freedesktop.secrets[2205]: gnome-keyring-daemon: insufficient process capabilities, insecure memory might get used

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_tine_1001"

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks dbus-daemon[2205]: [session uid=1001 pid=2205] Successfully activated service 'org.freedesktop.secrets'

..........

Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Default Profile Filename "/home/tine/.local/share/icc/ENC EV2333W 72804031_edid.icc"

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Profile does not have any VCGT data, reseting

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks python3[4682]: backintime (tine/1): ERROR: Back In Time is not configured!

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kdeinit5[4572]: bluedevil: Created

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks bluetoothd[416]: Endpoint registered: sender=:1.336 path=/MediaEndpoint/A2DPSource

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks bluetoothd[416]: Endpoint registered: sender=:1.336 path=/MediaEndpoint/A2DPSink

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks pulseaudio[4724]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Compiled with DEPRECATED libsamplerate support!

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks pulseaudio[4724]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks pulseaudio[4728]: [pulseaudio] main.c: Compiled with DEPRECATED libsamplerate support!

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks pulseaudio[4728]: [pulseaudio] pid.c: Daemon already running.

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kmix[4660]: [org.kde.kmix: Cannot load profile  "PulseAudio.Wiedergabegeräte.1.default"  . It was removed by the user, or the KMix config file is defective.

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kmix[4660]: [org.kde.kmix: Cannot load profile  "PulseAudio.Aufnahmegeräte.1.default"  . It was removed by the user, or the KMix config file is defective.

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kmix[4660]: [org.kde.kmix: Cannot load profile  "PulseAudio.Wiedergabestreams.1.default"  . It was removed by the user, or the KMix config file is defective.

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kmix[4660]: [org.kde.kmix: Cannot load profile  "PulseAudio.Aufnahmestreams.1.default"  . It was removed by the user, or the KMix config file is defective.

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kmix[4660]: [org.kde.kmix: Cannot load profile  "PulseAudio.Wiedergabegeräte.1.default"  . It was removed by the user, or the KMix config file is defective.

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kmix[4660]: [org.kde.kmix: Cannot load profile  "PulseAudio.Aufnahmegeräte.1.default"  . It was removed by the user, or the KMix config file is defective.

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kmix[4660]: [org.kde.kmix: Cannot load profile  "PulseAudio.Wiedergabestreams.1.default"  . It was removed by the user, or the KMix config file is defective.

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kmix[4660]: [org.kde.kmix: Cannot load profile  "PulseAudio.Aufnahmestreams.1.default"  . It was removed by the user, or the KMix config file is defective.

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: Backend loaded, loading core

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: Core loaded, initializing backend

.............

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kdeinit5[868]: profileDefault "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/profiles/icc_f8faef6dc2b7565ead6a1a7749c767ef_tine_1001"

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kdeinit5[868]: Default Profile Filename "/home/tine/.local/share/icc/ENC EV2333W 72804031_edid.icc"

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kdeinit5[868]: Profile does not have any VCGT data, reseting

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks plasmashell[4607]: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:62:5: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks plasmashell[4607]: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:53:5: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: Backend is ready, KDE Power Management system initialized

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: Session path: "/org/freedesktop/login1/session/_34"

.............

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: systemd powersave events handling inhibited, descriptor: 19

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: systemd support initialized

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: Got a valid offer for  "DPMSControl"

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks plasmashell[4607]: trying to show an empty dialog

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: Core is ready, registering various services on the bus...

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: Can't contact ck

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: We are now into activity  "aad13d05-3d94-4973-9bc8-2d4015e105ec"

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: () ()

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: () ()

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: No batteries found, loading AC

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: Activity is not forcing a profile

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: Handle button events action could not check for screen configuration

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: The profile  "AC" tried to activate "DimDisplay" a non-existent action. This is usually due to an installation problem, or to a configuration p>

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: Can't contact ck

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks plasmashell[4607]: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:62:5: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks plasmashell[4607]: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:53:5: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks plasmashell[4607]: trying to show an empty dialog

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks plasmashell[4607]: evaluating startup script: "/usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/layout.js"

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 926, resource id: 25165832, major code: 3 (GetWindowAttributes), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:06 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 9 (BadDrawable), sequence: 927, resource id: 25165832, major code: 14 (GetGeometry), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Installing the delayed initialization callback.

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Output not found

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Delayed initialization.

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Reloading the khotkeys configuration

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Version 2 File!

.................

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kdeinit5[868]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_72804031_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kdeinit5[868]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_72804031_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kernel: oyranos-compat-[4801]: segfault at 8 ip 00007f24df521877 sp 00007fffb9d1fd40 error 4 in libcolordcompat.so[7f24df520000+2000]

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kernel: Code: 8d 3d b1 00 00 00 41 bc 08 00 00 00 48 8b 70 08 31 c0 e8 fc f4 ff ff e9 fc fe ff ff 0f 1f 80 00 00 00 00 48 8b 04 24 4c 89 f7 <4c> 8b 60 08 e8 90 f4 ff ff 48 8d 3d b3 >

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks systemd[1]: Started Process Core Dump (PID 4807/UID 0).

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks systemd[1]: Started Process Core Dump (PID 4810/UID 0).

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 1754, resource id: 33554443, major code: 15 (QueryTree), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 1761, resource id: 33554451, major code: 42 (SetInputFocus), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 1762, resource id: 33554451, major code: 25 (SendEvent), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 1778, resource id: 33554451, major code: 42 (SetInputFocus), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 1779, resource id: 33554451, major code: 25 (SendEvent), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 1780, resource id: 33554451, major code: 15 (QueryTree), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks plasmashell[4808]: kf5.karchive: bzDecompress returned -5

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks plasmashell[4808]: Aborting shell load: The activity manager daemon (kactivitymanagerd) is not running.

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks plasmashell[4808]: If this Plasma has been installed into a custom prefix, verify that its D-Bus services dir is known to the system for the daemon to be activatable.

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks systemd-coredump[4809]: Process 4801 (oyranos-compat-) of user 1001 dumped core.

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xrandr: Emitting configChanged()

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper: RRNotify_OutputProperty (ignored)

.............

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kdeinit5[868]: Default Profile Filename "/home/tine/.local/share/icc/ENC EV2333W 72804031_edid.icc"

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kdeinit5[868]: Profile does not have any VCGT data, reseting

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks kdeinit5[868]: Setting X atom on output: "DVI-I-1"

Mär 07 14:23:07 franks systemd-coredump[4811]: Process 4607 (plasmashell) of user 1001 dumped core.

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper: RRNotify_OutputProperty (ignored)

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper:         Output:  648

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper:         Property:  _ICC_PROFILEead keys)

..............

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper:         State (newValue, Deleted):  1

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[868]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[868]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Output not found

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kernel: oyranos-compat-[4834]: segfault at 8 ip 00007fbce4141877 sp 00007ffe8ad694e0 error 4 in libcolordcompat.so[7fbce4140000+2000]

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kernel: Code: 8d 3d b1 00 00 00 41 bc 08 00 00 00 48 8b 70 08 31 c0 e8 fc f4 ff ff e9 fc fe ff ff 0f 1f 80 00 00 00 00 48 8b 04 24 4c 89 f7 <4c> 8b 60 08 e8 90 f4 ff ff 48 8d 3d b3 >

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks systemd[1]: Started Process Core Dump (PID 4838/UID 0).

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks plasmashell[4808]: org.kde.plasmaquick: Applet preload policy set to 1

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks systemd-coredump[4839]: Process 4834 (oyranos-compat-) of user 1001 dumped core.

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks plasmashell[4808]: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:62:5: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks plasmashell[4808]: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:53:5: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper: RRNotify_OutputProperty (ignored)

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper:         Output:  648

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper:         Property:  _ICC_PROFILEIXED_KEYPAD

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper:         State (newValue, Deleted):  0

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper: RRNotify_OutputProperty (ignored)

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper:         Output:  648

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper:         Property:  _ICC_PROFILEead keys)

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreen_backend_launcher[4656]: kscreen.xcb.helper:         State (newValue, Deleted):  0

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks plasmashell[4808]: trying to show an empty dialog

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Output not found

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[868]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[868]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[868]: profileDefault "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/profiles/icc_f8faef6dc2b7565ead6a1a7749c767ef_tine_1001"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[4572]: Output not found

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[868]: Default Profile Filename "/home/tine/.local/share/icc/ENC EV2333W 72804031_edid.icc"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[868]: Profile does not have any VCGT data, reseting

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[868]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[868]: Device changed "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/devices/xrandr_EV2333W_75121051_frank_1000"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[868]: profileDefault "/org/freedesktop/ColorManager/profiles/icc_f8faef6dc2b7565ead6a1a7749c767ef_tine_1001"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[868]: Default Profile Filename "/home/tine/.local/share/icc/ENC EV2333W 72804031_edid.icc"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kdeinit5[868]: Profile does not have any VCGT data, reseting

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks plasmashell[4808]: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:62:5: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks plasmashell[4808]: file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:53:5: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks plasmashell[4808]: trying to show an empty dialog

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks plasmashell[4808]: evaluating startup script: "/usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/layout.js"

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kernel: plasmashell[4808]: segfault at 8 ip 00007fab273fc2d4 sp 00007fff3143ab10 error 4 in libKF5Plasma.so.5.55.0[7fab273c0000+d4000]

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kernel: Code: 00 48 8b 70 10 e8 5c ae fe ff 48 89 c3 48 85 c0 74 30 48 89 c7 e8 ac b8 fe ff 48 85 c0 74 23 48 89 df e8 9f b8 fe ff 48 89 c3 <48> 8b 43 08 4c 89 e7 48 8b 70 10 e8 2c >

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks systemd[1]: Started Process Core Dump (PID 4852/UID 0).

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 2689, resource id: 33554443, major code: 15 (QueryTree), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 2696, resource id: 33554451, major code: 42 (SetInputFocus), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 2697, resource id: 33554451, major code: 25 (SendEvent), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 2713, resource id: 33554451, major code: 42 (SetInputFocus), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 2714, resource id: 33554451, major code: 25 (SendEvent), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 2715, resource id: 33554451, major code: 15 (QueryTree), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks kscreenlocker_greet[4468]: file:///usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel/org.kde.breeze.desktop/contents/components/WallpaperFader.qml:138:13: QML PropertyChanges: Cannot assign to non-exi>

Mär 07 14:23:08 franks systemd-coredump[4853]: Process 4808 (plasmashell) of user 1001 dumped core.

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks org_kde_powerdevil[1531]: powerdevil: ACTIVE SESSION PATH CHANGED: "/org/freedesktop/login1/session/_31"

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks org_kde_powerdevil[1531]: powerdevil: Current session is now active

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: ACTIVE SESSION PATH CHANGED: "/org/freedesktop/login1/session/_31"

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks org_kde_powerdevil[4688]: powerdevil: Current session is now inactive

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks org_kde_powerdevil[1531]: powerdevil: Can't contact ck

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks org_kde_powerdevil[1531]: powerdevil: We are now into activity  "47618f93-a01e-4f50-b389-d4e253202422"

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks org_kde_powerdevil[1531]: powerdevil: () ()

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks org_kde_powerdevil[1531]: powerdevil: () ()

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks org_kde_powerdevil[1531]: powerdevil: No batteries found, loading AC

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks org_kde_powerdevil[1531]: powerdevil: Activity is not forcing a profile

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks org_kde_powerdevil[1531]: powerdevil: The profile  "AC" tried to activate "DimDisplay" a non-existent action. This is usually due to an installation problem, or to a configuration p>

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks acpid[423]: client 4483[0:0] has disconnected

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks acpid[423]: client connected from 483[0:0]

Mär 07 14:23:18 franks acpid[423]: 1 client rule loaded

.................

Mär 07 14:23:19 franks kwin_x11[914]: KscreenConfig::instance called after the first use - ignoring

Mär 07 14:23:19 franks kwin_x11[914]: PresentWindowsConfig::instance called after the first use - ignoring

Mär 07 14:23:19 franks ksmserver[888]: CreateNotify: 27284899

Mär 07 14:23:19 franks ksmserver[888]: MapNotify: 27284899

Mär 07 14:23:19 franks ksmserver[888]: CreateNotify: 27284900

Mär 07 14:23:19 franks ksmserver[888]: MapNotify: 27284900

Mär 07 14:23:19 franks kwin_x11[914]: SlideConfig::instance called after the first use - ignoring

Mär 07 14:23:19 franks kwin_x11[914]: SlidingPopupsConfig::instance called after the first use - ignoring

Mär 07 14:23:19 franks ksmserver[888]: CreateNotify: 27284902

Mär 07 14:23:20 franks ksmserver[888]: CreateNotify: 113246212

Mär 07 14:23:20 franks kcminit[4871]: Initializing  "kcm_mouse" :  "kcminit_mouse"

Mär 07 14:23:20 franks ksmserver[888]: CreateNotify: 113246213

Mär 07 14:23:20 franks kwin_x11[914]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 39530, resource id: 113246213, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:20 franks ksmserver[888]: CreateNotify: 113246212

Mär 07 14:23:20 franks kcminit[4879]: Initializing  "kcm_mouse" :  "kcminit_mouse"

Mär 07 14:23:20 franks ksmserver[888]: CreateNotify: 113246213

Mär 07 14:23:20 franks kwin_x11[914]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 39735, resource id: 113246213, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:21 franks ksmserver[888]: CreateNotify: 113246212

Mär 07 14:23:21 franks kcminit[4890]: Initializing  "kcm_mouse" :  "kcminit_mouse"

Mär 07 14:23:21 franks ksmserver[888]: CreateNotify: 113246213

Mär 07 14:23:21 franks kwin_x11[914]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 40258, resource id: 113246213, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:24 franks ksmserver[888]: UnmapNotify: 33554479

Mär 07 14:23:24 franks ksmserver[888]: Unknown toplevel for MapNotify

Mär 07 14:23:24 franks ksmserver[888]: UnmapNotify: 27284884

Mär 07 14:23:27 franks kscreenlocker_greet[4468]: file:///usr/share/plasma/look-and-feel/org.kde.breeze.desktop/contents/components/WallpaperFader.qml:119:13: QML PropertyChanges: Cannot assign to non-existent property "opacity"

Mär 07 14:23:34 franks kwin_x11[4601]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 9294, resource id: 2097180, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:35 franks ksmserver[888]: UnmapNotify: 111149071

Mär 07 14:23:35 franks ksmserver[888]: UnmapNotify: 111149071

Mär 07 14:23:36 franks ksmserver[888]: UnmapNotify: 111149075

Mär 07 14:23:36 franks ksmserver[888]: UnmapNotify: 111149075

Mär 07 14:23:36 franks ksmserver[888]: CreateNotify: 111149092

Mär 07 14:23:36 franks kwin_x11[914]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 42336, resource id: 111149092, major code: 18 (ChangeProperty), minor code: 0

Mär 07 14:23:36 franks ksmserver[888]: Grab Released

Mär 07 14:23:36 franks kwin_x11[914]: qt.qpa.xcb: QXcbConnection: XCB error: 3 (BadWindow), sequence: 42359, resource id: 23068695, major code: 2 (ChangeWindowAttributes), minor code: 0

Was ich definitiv nicht verstehe ist , dass neue User nicht funktionieren.

Weitere Informationen stell eich gerne zur Verfügung. Bin für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

----------

## deranonyme

Vielleicht hilft das bei der Lösung

```
$ plasmashell

kf5.karchive: bzDecompress returned -5

Aborting shell load: The activity manager daemon (kactivitymanagerd) is not running.

If this Plasma has been installed into a custom prefix, verify that its D-Bus services dir is known to the system for the daemon to be activatable.

org.kde.plasmaquick: Applet preload policy set to 1

file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:62:5: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:53:5: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

trying to show an empty dialog

file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:62:5: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

file:///usr/share/plasma/plasmoids/org.kde.desktopcontainment/contents/ui/main.qml:53:5: Unable to assign [undefined] to int

trying to show an empty dialog

evaluating startup script: "/usr/share/plasma/shells/org.kde.plasma.desktop/contents/layout.js"

KCrash: Attempting to start /usr/bin/plasmashell from kdeinit

sock_file=/run/user/1001/kdeinit5__1

KCrash: Application 'plasmashell' crashing...

Speicherzugriffsfehler (Speicherabzug geschrieben)

```

[/code]

aber 

```
 $ ps x -lf|grep activity

0 S tine      3838   777  0  80   0 - 191973 x64_sy 08:26 ?         0:00 /usr/lib64/libexec/kactivitymanagerd

0 S tine      4599  4038  0  80   0 -  2956 -      08:34 pts/1      0:00 grep --colour=auto activity

tine@franks /var/log $ 

```

----------

## schmidicom

 *Quote:*   

> Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kwin_x11[4601]: kwin_xkbcommon: XKB: couldn't find a Compose file for locale "de_DE.UTF8"

 

Diese Stelle lässt fast vermuten das bei dir die Locales fehlen. Am besten kontrollierst du das mal.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Localization/Guide/de#Erzeugen_bestimmter_locales

 *Quote:*   

> Mär 07 14:23:07 franks systemd-coredump[4809]: Process 4801 (oyranos-compat-) of user 1001 dumped core.

 

Wenn du nicht zwingend ein spezielles Farbprofil für dein Display brauchst würde ich dir raten auf die Installation solcher Software (hier Oyranos, vermutlich als Abhängigkeit von "kde-misc/kolor-manager") zu verzichten.

Ich habe damit auch ganz üble Erfahrungen gemacht.

----------

## deranonyme

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Mär 07 14:23:05 franks kwin_x11[4601]: kwin_xkbcommon: XKB: couldn't find a Compose file for locale "de_DE.UTF8" 
> 
> Diese Stelle lässt fast vermuten das bei dir die Locales fehlen. Am besten kontrollierst du das mal.

 

Eigentlich sind die vorhanden:

```

# locale -a

C

POSIX

de_DE

de_DE.iso88591

de_DE.utf8

en_US

en_US.iso88591

en_US.utf8

```

Was mich verunsichert ist die Klein/Großschreibung

 *schmidicom wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Mär 07 14:23:07 franks systemd-coredump[4809]: Process 4801 (oyranos-compat-) of user 1001 dumped core. 
> 
> Wenn du nicht zwingend ein spezielles Farbprofil für dein Display brauchst würde ich dir raten auf die Installation solcher Software (hier Oyranos, vermutlich als Abhängigkeit von "kde-misc/kolor-manager") zu verzichten.
> ...

 

Brauche ich, weil ich Bildbearbeitung auf dem Rechner betreibe. Aber mit dem "Stammuser" läuft ja auch alles. Nur der Zweituser und neu angelegte User funktionieren nicht. Die Plasmashell bemängelt beim Start das Fehle des Aktivitymanagers, und verabschiedet sich mit segfault. Aber nur bei den beiden "nachrangigen" Nutzern, selbst wenn diese frisch angelegt werden.   :Confused: 

Vielleicht noch als Ergänzung, mit Alt + F2 kann ich KDE Anwendungen starten. Nur das der Screen schwarz ist und ich keine Taskleiste habe und die Funktionalität des Desktops  inklusive Taskleiste fehlt. Allerdings nur beim Zweituser. Der neu angelegte User reagiert nicht auf Alt + F2. Äußerst seltsam das Verhalten.

----------

## giga89

Fehlt den nachrangigen Benutzern evtl. eine Gruppenzugehörigkeit, die der primäre Benutzer hat?

----------

